
A Ransom Attack on Hardware Wallets - nemo1618
https://blog.sia.tech/a-ransom-attack-on-hardware-wallets-534c075b3a92
======
PaulBGD_
When I started the article, it seemed like a very unlikely attack, however
it's actually quite reasonable and something I've actually ran into before. I
use a lot of different addresses and when I've had to recover them using the
master seed, I had to brute force search for them all (easy on my computer,
but probably far worse on such a small device.)

Kudos on finding an attack vector from something that seems so small.

